# (CA) Need opinions on HS1132 2006 ($$$//???)



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi everyone.... new to honda's and im seriously stuck in a big dillema

This winter in Québec,Canada snow storm were pretty rough, records snow level since 19xx blabla....

I have been using my old MTDs 10 hp tecumseh 1991/1998 impeller modded until they decided after a few hard nights recently that 2019 was too much for them and i dont blame them i picked both from metal wreckers..... 

i am somewhat good with repairs on mechanical stuff.

anyhow i now own a small property and this is probably what took the tolls from my older machines.

Luckly i have a friend that also upgraded because of property to a bobcat. So i asked him if i could borrow him his old HONDA HS1132 2006 because both my mtd shat the bed.

he said he would like to have it sold because its taking space around so i picked it up and see how it would suit my needs.

I have checked most of the stuff people suggest here.... did all shear pin because it looks like my friend used regulars bolts and the chute mechanism, handles levers and throttle cable were lubed asap because they were borderline operable.

i know about gear box oil lever i will check it tomorrow because the machine is unicing atm.

1-the auger blades looks mashed at 2 places wich i believe could be pryed back without much force///heating, is this something i should straight avoid because the gear box could be damaged?

2-the track tension bolts are about 1 inch ajusted already does i have anymore room for the future? tracks dont look loose and seems in specs.

3-the hydrostatic fluid wasnt apperent in the reservoir but the hose seem full??? the machine dosent appear to have any leaks but this is just inspecting from it on its auger housing ( i will be getting some when i pass by the honda dealer )

4-with the machine on its auger housing i can spin the right track but its kinda difficult but the left side is cake and will do numerous turn with the same force applied??? bearings????

5- the machine pull sometime to the left hard but i think its the skid shoes seem like a big thing on thoses machine ?

6-chute seem really loose on the machine but read its normal?

7- 1 grips from the handle bar is missing////plastic handle for the chute handle aswelll

8- the auger housing got some repair i believe and was built with small plates that i dont believe were there stock but job look strong and the weld are neats. sames goes for one of the impeller housing side that was some weldings

9- if after all of this yall still reading thru is this a good buy ??? for how much??? CAD dollar 

i am a big advocate for old stuff that were built without electronics and good solid stuff and this machine really feels solid taking in considerations all of its problems...
been using it hard this weekend while clearing my roof tops and snow storms. Seems very solid throw super far and the 3 angle cut mechanism seem to work without much problems.
starts 2 pulls cold and 1 hot no problem. i could upload some pics of the machines if you guys would like!!! i would be grateful to anyone that pitch in there opinion

the big dillema is spending money on this old beast or just get a new Mastercraft from canadian tire and call it a day?
kijiji pricing is very high and machines very rare of this model i dont think i can base myself from them?

Sorry if my grammar was pretty terrible i am from Québec and my native language is French!:grin:

to anyone helping a new house owner big thanks to you !

e1 : pictures of the machine below!!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

It seems you are having second thoughts after looking and inspecting it. I think you know what the right thing to do is. You got 20 years from the MTD's.


----------



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes of course but remember the old MTD took some work + i was living in appartements and only had to do 1 car parking spot and sometime i did the neighborhood parking... but now i own a small house with a backyard and a truck garage so i have to clear much more.

seems like my friend is thinking about 800$ CAD for it!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Any chance you could post a couple pics?? If it will blow snow, it should be worth that in Canada. Your track issue you mentioned, I got the impression one track will roll without the other moving? that could likely be a pin in one of the two front drive sprockets.

However I will caution you, that you should not be rolling either over unless you put the Hydrostatic in neutral, which is a small wire lever below the recoil down on the frame by the serial #, also should be a label describing the operation.

If in fact you can roll both tracks and its not in neutral theirs a good chance there is a pin broken of inside the transmission. But if it will drive along with one track chances are the non driving track has the pin missing from the front drive sprocket on the side not driving.


----------



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks you contender i appreciate it... PICS will follow in a few minute iphone is frozen just came back from using the machine 

i could also make a video if you have trouble understanding what i mean but yes i left the hydrostatic engaged and put the machine on its auger housing, using my hand i could spin one track back and forth with a little resitance but the other one is very easy to spin.... when im using the machine it seems like BOTH track gets power????

new problem seem like the auger lever dosent stay engaged with the drive lever..... maybe its frozen might need to add more lube to the springs???
throttle cable seem to be frozen aswell was doing this earlier.... only stay full throttle until it sits in the garage for a few hours then the throttle lever works again.... 

Again contender thanks again for any time you put trying to understand me....... i only have 1000$ saved that i could use around for the house and not sure if im getting into bigger problems then i think


----------



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

here we go


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks like its been ridden hard and put away wet. $800.....nope. I might chance it at $500.
$800 should get you a well looked after ariens or toro.


----------



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

nwcove said:


> Looks like its been ridden hard and put away wet. $800.....nope. I might chance it at $500.
> $800 should get you a well looked after ariens or toro.


Yea sad part is the machine kinda work real nice even with all the stuff broken on it lol.... way ahead of my old MTD in performance that for sure :devil:
thing have the devil in it i guess

thanks you alot NWcove for you opinion


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Those augers will need to be taken out and straightened. That will take a few hours effort, most likely... With the other issues, offer $500.


----------



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

tabora said:


> Those augers will need to be taken out and straightened. That will take a few hours effort, most likely... With the other issues, offer $500.



really? i felt like just heating them hot and slowly use small vicegrips and slowly taking it back to OE form as most i can without putting too much stress on it

anyways if i buy this machine during the summer i would take the auger out and grease it up

+1 thanks tabora i appreciate you checking those pictures cheers from QC!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

to me there looks like too many red flag to consider spending $800 on it. if your willing to spend that you may be better off just buying a new machine or a good used machine. the new OHV engines are pretty stong and if you buy one of the machines with a larger engine you will likely be pretty happy with it. the other option would be to fix what you got. engine swaps are not too hard and if you get a larger engine it should probably keep the machine going for years as long as that is all that is broke.


----------



## LBZ07DURAMAX (Feb 25, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> to me there looks like too many red flag to consider spending $800 on it. if your willing to spend that you may be better off just buying a new machine or a good used machine. the new OHV engines are pretty stong and if you buy one of the machines with a larger engine you will likely be pretty happy with it. the other option would be to fix what you got. engine swaps are not too hard and if you get a larger engine it should probably keep the machine going for years as long as that is all that is broke.


engine looks like its the last thing that would fall apart such a beautiful piece i must admit


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Put the $800 towards a good used machine. Parts for Honda's are expensive.


----------

